# Wallpapers



## Overclocker (24. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe. Gibt es im Internet eine Seite auf der ich viele große schöne Wallpapers herunterladen kann? Eine gute die ich kenne: 
http://www.themexp.org  Wisst ihr noch mehr

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. August 2003)

Ich beziehe die meisten meiner Wallpaper von http://www.deviantart.com/... sehr zu empfehlen die Site.


----------



## Pudig (26. August 2003)

Diese Seite ist auch nicht schlecht: e-wallpapers.de


----------



## CyTreX (26. August 2003)

Wallpapers HQ  in neuem Gewand. Dort findet man auch ne Menge.


----------



## Overclocker (26. August 2003)

Danke Leute,

das sind gute Empfehlungen.
Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr.

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

hier gibts auch jede menge 

KLiCK ME


----------



## JohannesR (11. September 2003)

Ich bin speziell auf der Suche nach Landschaftsaufnahmen in 1280x1024, hat irgendwer da was?


----------

